
Our crazy-fun new visual search tool from Pinterest - charlieirish
https://blog.pinterest.com/en/our-crazy-fun-new-visual-search-tool
======
ckluis
For those who haven’t clicked. You can zoom into an image and it will do image
recognition on the item you are trying to view and pull up similar pins.

